# Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10?



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

WEiß jemand warum DIRT2 kein DX modus besitzt...
Kann es nur in DX9 spielen...

Habe Win7 32bit installiert...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Weil es nur einen DX 9 und einen DX 11 Pfad zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

ok das wusste ich nicht... THX


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Glaub mir, den optischen Unterschied wischen DX9 und DX11 erkennst du so oder so beim fahren nicht. Mene Freundin spielt es unter DX11 direkt neben mit wenn ich unter DX9 spiele (sie: 5770, ich: 4870 1GB) und ich sehe da beim fahren keinen Unterschied, außer ich mach ein Standbild und suche nach unterschieden. Völlig für den Popo.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Hätte ja sein können das man ein bissl mehr Effekte hat oder so...


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Das Wasser sieht ein wenig anders aus, der Staub ebenfalls, aber wie gesagt, beim hektischen fahren fällt es mir zumindest überhaupt nicht auf.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

 stimmt, komme auch nit dazu mal die Umgebung an zuschauen...


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Also ich fand es schon nen Unterschied ob man DX9 oder DX11 spielt.

In DX11 ist alles irgendwie schärfer.
was man vor allen an den Autos sieht 

mfg Ceres


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Seit dem Patch ist DX9 so scharf wie DX11. Mich stört unter DX9 vor allem das fehlende Ambient Occlusion, Tessellation kann man _imo_ drauf verzichten.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

ohh achso das wusste ich nicht


----------



## Wincenty (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> stimmt, komme auch nit dazu mal die Umgebung an zuschauen...



Wie ist das möglich??? Ich finde immer Zeit und sogar in den Kurven in Cockpit-Sicht die Landschaft zu begutachten nur wenn eine Abkürzung zwischen Bäumen ist seh ich die nie


----------



## AchtBit (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Tesselation ist auch unter dx9 möglich. Dx9 Erkennung aus und Postprozessing auf 2 stellen. Damit werden mehr Effekte sichtbar und der Radius der Oberflächen Tesselation wird erweitert.

Wies mit Ambient Occlusion aussieht kann ich schlecht beurteilen, weil ich keine dx11 vergleichbaren Screenshots hab.

Hier 2 dx9 shoots mit postprozessing auf High


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Tessellation unter DX9? No way.


----------



## Own3r (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich eine DX-11 fähige Grafikkarte. Das ist eine echt gute Optik!


----------



## AchtBit (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Tessellation unter DX9? No way.



Tessellation ist weder von einem HW Layer noch von einer API abhängig. Das ist nix anderes wie Feinrastern von Flächen um weichere Übergänge zu erzeugen.
Dazu brauch ich beim besten willen nicht dx10+. Dirt2 nutzt zudem Postprozessing, dass natürlich auch von der CPU berechnet werden kann.

Na aber ok. Wenn du mein Screenie anguckst. Die Dreckspritzer oder Lackschäden(auch Strasse) erscheinen eindeutig mit 3d Effekt.
Auf die Schnelle weis ich jetzt mal 2 Verfahren, die das flüssig darstellen könnten. Das wär Bumpmapping oder Tesselation. Da Dirt2 definitiv keine Bump Varianate verwendet, bleibt nur noch Tess. über.

Also wenn du mir sagen könntest, welche misteriöse Technik da sonst zum Einsatz kommt, lass ich mich natürlich gern belehren.

P.S. Ich hab auch keine kantigen Zuschauer(screenie kommt)


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Ich bilde mir ein das es unter DX11 deutlich besser aussah als auf deinen Screens.
(langsam bereue ich es die GTX470 abgegeben zu haben, bzw. danach nicht ne HD5870 gekauft zu haben)

mfg Ceres


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Hardware Tesselation ist in Dirt 2 nur bei den Wassereffekten und den Leutz am Rand zu sehen.
Das was auf den Screens zu sehen ist, sieht stark nach dem Mod aus für mehr Details, hat aber nix mit Tesselation zu tun.


----------



## AchtBit (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hardware Tesselation ist in Dirt 2 nur bei den Wassereffekten und den Leutz am Rand zu sehen.
> Das was auf den Screens zu sehen ist, sieht stark nach dem Mod aus für mehr Details, hat aber nix mit Tesselation zu tun.




Unsinn, da ist nix gemodded. Postprozessing ist per direktem Eintrag in die Config erzwungen und das ist alles. Und was für Details bitte haben so nen 3d Effekt. Ach ja Texturing in der Grösse, Anzahl und Detailgrad wäre der Rechen Overkill für die Graka. Hier ist definitiv eine geometrische Methode verwendet.

Zeig mal nen dx11 Screenie mit Wasser und Leutz.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Es gibt einen HQ Mod der die Grafikeinstellungen genau so erweitertet, nix Unsinn 

Da sind deine Vergleichsbilder, selber bemühen scheint ja nicht drin zu sein...
Colin McRae Dirt 2 im Test: DirectX 9 vs. DirectX 11 - Update: Neuer Bildvergleich - Colin McRae Dirt 2, DirectX 9 vs. DirectX 11, Test


----------



## Insanix (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Wenn ich mir die Vergleichsbilder so anschaue sieht man schon einen Unterschied von DX9 zu DX11. Der wird aber beim fahren nicht ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## AchtBit (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es gibt einen HQ Mod der die Grafikeinstellungen genau so erweitertet, nix Unsinn



Wo gibts den? Ich denk ich kenn alle Mods. HQ gibts nicht.

Wennst mir den zeigen kannst, dann wär das was Neues. Screenie kenn ich Unmengen. Nur sieht man, Erstens kaum Unterschiede und 2. ist bei den dx9 pic kein High Postprozessing verwendet, sodas schon mal grundsätzliche Details fehlen.

P.S. wir könnens ganz easy machen. Jeder erstellt ein 30sec Video mit Fraps(gleiche Strecke, gleiche Res., uncompressed RGB IQ, 30FPS konstant)


DAs wäre ein Vergleich alles andere ist völliger Unsinn. Vidoes gibts, da kannst dx10 nicht von dx5 unterscheiden und pics bringen gar nix


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

DiRT2 EnHanced Effects mod - Codemasters Forums

Mittlerweile in Version 0.3.

Mit dem Mod kann man unter anderem auch Postprozessing unter den Optionen auf hoch stellen wie unter DX11.


----------



## AchtBit (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Ich kenn die Mod. Nur steht in der Beschreibung, dass die Effekte nur verstärkt werden.Also, dass keine neuen hinzugefügt werden.

Hat mich nicht interessiert, 1. weils nicht online geht und 2. weil ich da nix mit postprozessing einstellen kann. Die Mod config ändert einige Options nur nicht postpro.

Sieht man auch an seinen Screenshoots, diese Effekte fehlen. Beispiele in London ist werden fetzen und blätter vom wind rumgewirbelt und vom Fahrzeug aufgewirbelt, in China fliegen so vereinzelte Baumwollpollen durch die Luft, in malaysia werden grassfetzen vom Fahrzeug in der Partikel und Staub Wolke rumgewirbelt.

Bei seinen dx9 Pics ist nur der Staub und die Partikel sichtbar

Die Tesselation auf der Strasse ist quasi nicht vorhanden

Den einzigen Unterschied, den ich zw. dx9+user Config und den dx11 Screens dort wahrnehme sind volumetrischen Reflektionen. Die gibts nicht bei mir. 

Wie gesagt mit Bilder kann man nicht viel anfangen. ne 1:1 IQ Copy vom Game Ablauf zeigt deutlich die Unterschiede, wenn vorhanden

Edit:
Er hats doch eingebaut, jedoch anders als ich. Er verwendetet die Option Tags und ich verwende den Options Standard. Keine Ahnung ob sichs irgendwie auswirkt. Ich hab meine conf jedenfall schreibgeschützt, so das dirt2 nicht mehr in meine Optionen eingreifen kann


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Habe auch festgestellt das die Landschaft von DIRT 2 in Verbindung mit Win 7 etwas schäfer ausfällt..

Kann leider kein Screens mit Afterburner machen...
Wieso????? 

bei allen Games geht es, nur bei DIRT2 nit....


----------



## Own3r (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Nutz doch einfach Fraps .


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

OK....


----------



## AchtBit (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Nochwas ist mir negativ aufgefallen. Dass die IQ von nVidia hinter ati rangiert, ist mir inzw. völlig klar. Nur, warum in manchen Spielen kaum ein Unterschied zu sehen ist und in anderen, Welten zw den Bildqualitäten liegen, ist mir schleierhaft.

Beispiel Dirt2. Auf meiner gForce ist in Sachen IQ der Titel Programm. Kaum Kontraste und Farbbrillianz. Egal was ich einstell, da ist einfach nix zu machen. Die IQ ist vom Dirt2 ist Schrott(im Gegensatz zu meiner ATI)  

Es gibt eigentlich nur eine Anwendung in der nVidia ein besseres Bild bringt als ATI und das ist OpenGL. Da hat ATI wiederum tötlich gepennt. Ich hab inzwischen alle ogl Soft auf die Gforce verlagert, weil der ogl Support von ATI, trotz neustem Katalysator, gelinde gesagt, unter aller Sau ist. 

Back 2 Dirt2, ich habs meinen Kumpels gezeigt, die sind von dem Unterschied genauso verblüfft.

Bei Shift z.B. ist kaum ein Unterschied festzustellen.Die ATI hat hier nur ein minimal besseres Bild


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Was ist IQ? "Image Quality?





			
				AchtBit schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die IQ von nVidia hinter ati rangiert, ist mir inzw. völlig klar.


Es ist umgekehrt, NV bietet die bessere BQ/IQ. Bei gleicher AA-Stufe und ohne AF geben sich AMD und NV jedoch nichts. Alles andere ist Einbildung.


----------



## Wincenty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was ist IQ? "Image Quality?Es ist umgekehrt, NV bietet die bessere BQ/IQ. Bei gleicher AA-Stufe und ohne AF geben sich AMD und NV jedoch nichts. Alles andere ist Einbildung.



 also bei gleichen einstellungen geben die sich nix

nur so nebenbei kann man nvidia Karten auf 790FX Chipsatzplatinen laufen lassen(kein SLI im Sinne)?


----------



## CeresPK (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Klar kann man.
wieso sollte man das nicht können?


----------



## AchtBit (1. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was ist IQ? "Image Quality?Es ist umgekehrt, NV bietet die bessere BQ/IQ. Bei gleicher AA-Stufe und ohne AF geben sich AMD und NV jedoch nichts. Alles andere ist Einbildung.



Na klar Einbildung. Die Rechner stehen nebeneinander und haben beide XP drauf. Wer meint das wäre Einbildung, der kann Hund von Sau nicht unterscheiden.

Ich red zudem nicht von irgendwelchen Filtern, sondern auschliesslich von Kontrast, Farbtrennung und Brillianz.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Das ist Einbildung, AMD und NV bieten auf dem Desktop und in Spielen die identische Optik. 

Nur in Videos nicht oder wenn der Bildschirm oder die Setting anders sind, gibt es Differenzen.


----------



## Wincenty (1. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist Einbildung, AMD und NV bieten auf dem Desktop und in Spielen die identische Optik.
> 
> Nur in Videos nicht oder wenn der Bildschirm oder die Setting anders sind, gibt es Differenzen.



Wizo bei Videos? das Check ich nicht warum grade bei VIdeos wo doch die Farben und Bilder genau Vordefiniert sind


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

AMD und NV bietet hinsichtlich der Video-Qualität unterschiedliches ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist Einbildung, AMD und NV bieten auf dem Desktop und in Spielen die identische Optik.


 
Komisch, dass das nicht alle so sehen, wie du, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Das ist ein Fakt. Das hat nichts mit sehen zu tun. 

Was BQ usw. anbelangt, bist du ohnehin außen vor - du siehst ja nicht mal Kantenglättung


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fakt. Das hat nichts mit sehen zu tun.


 
Komisch, ich sehe das schon. 
Offensichtlich habe ich in diesem Bereich geniale Augen. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was BQ usw. anbelangt, bist du ohnehin außen vor - du siehst ja nicht mal Kantenglättung


 
Den Effekt sehe ich schon, ich sehe ja die Screenshots. 
Doch ich sehe es *im* Game nicht.
(und ich hab mich bei Crysis extra mal hinterm Busch versteckt und geguckt) 
Und wenn ich mir nun Screenshots von 4fach oder 16fach Kantenglättung angucke, sehe ich da keinen Unterschied mehr.
Und SGSSAA habe ich mit der ATI auch getestet, ich finde, dass das Bild unscharf/matschiger wird, daher ist das für mich kein Argument.

Aber dass die Bildqualität einer ATI 5870 etwas schlechter ist (sprich flimmern) als bei meiner GTX 470, hab ich letztens erst wieder gesehen, als ich einen Rechner zusammengebaut hatte.
Und ich hab alles ausprobiert. Die Karten ausgtauscht... die Monitore getauscht.... immer sah die ATI schlechter aus, erst mit AA/AF wurde das Bild angenehmer, was aber Leistung kostet.


----------



## Wincenty (1. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, ich sehe das schon.
> Offensichtlich habe ich in diesem Bereich geniale Augen.
> 
> 
> ...



hast du die Kantenglättung von GTA4 gesehen? Das ist ein Scherz


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

Sollte doch einleuchten, dass ich nicht GTA 4 teste, oder? 
GTA teste ich eigentlich gar nicht, da es zu schlecht portiert wurde.


----------



## Wincenty (2. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sollte doch einleuchten, dass ich nicht GTA 4 teste, oder?
> GTA teste ich eigentlich gar nicht, da es zu schlecht portiert wurde.



mit dem neuem Patch ist ja auch Kantenglättung gekommen aber der einzige Effekt der kommt ist, das die Straße wenn sie nass ist Licht reflekiert im besserem Maße für mehr als unfaire Leistung/Optik


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*

GTA4 und Kantenglättung per Patch? oO


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (2. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Na klar Einbildung. Die Rechner stehen nebeneinander und haben beide XP drauf. Wer meint das wäre Einbildung, der kann Hund von Sau nicht unterscheiden.
> 
> Ich red zudem nicht von irgendwelchen Filtern, sondern auschliesslich von Kontrast, Farbtrennung und Brillianz.


 
Hängen die beiden Rechner denn auch am gleichen Monitor?
Weil wenn der eine an einem Eizo TFT und der andere an einem Schneider CRT hängt, ist es klar warum es auf dem einen Rechner besser aussieht^^

Ausserdem kann es auch sein das es mit den Farbeinstelungen im Treiber zu tun hat, die musste ich auch manuell bei mir verändern, jetzt sind die Fabren richtig knallig, in der Standardeinstellung sahen die Farben ein wenig blass aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> GTA4 und Kantenglättung per Patch? oO


 
Wäre mir jetzt auch neu. Der neue Patch kam mit der Erweiterung, wenn ich nicht irre und soll die Lichtverhältnisse aufpolieren.
Ich sehe aber nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (2. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre mir jetzt auch neu. Der neue Patch kam mit der Erweiterung, wenn ich nicht irre und soll die Lichtverhältnisse aufpolieren.
> Ich sehe aber nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.


 
Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die Ladenversion von Episodes From Liberty City so zu installieren, dass man es aus dem GTA IV Hauptmenü starten kann ? Finde es nämlich extrem affig, das mir TLAD und Ballad Of Gay Tony angezeigt werden aber man es nach meinem Kenntnisstand nur mit der Download Version aus dem GTA IV Hauptmenü starten kann


----------



## Wincenty (2. August 2010)

*AW: Colin McRae: DIRT2 kein DX10????*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre mir jetzt auch neu. Der neue Patch kam mit der Erweiterung, wenn ich nicht irre und soll die Lichtverhältnisse aufpolieren.
> Ich sehe aber nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.




SORRY!!!! Habe mich vertan - natürlich ist das keine Kantenglättung sondern die gemeinte Anisotropische Filterung *more than EPIC FAIL*
wollte mal ENB... installieren wegen kantenglättung und dabei hatte ich dann auch den neusten Patch installiert und die option wo AF zu ändern war was neu kam beim Patch wurde von mir als Kantenglättung anerkannt und daher dieses missverständnis

Aber der unterschied zwischen Trlinear und 16x ist nen Witz im Vergleich zu AF tri-16x von anderen Spielen wo man sehrgut und leicht Unterschiede und Besserung sah.

Jetzt die denken: FTW? Was isn das fürn Noob kenntnicht den Unterschied zwischen AF und Kantenglättung oder der kann nicht lesen:
Ich gehe immer bei Optionen Anzeige und knalle sofort alles auf MAX. ohne zu lesen um was es eigentlich geht will doch keine Zeit vergeuden nur um die Optionen mal durchzulesen

also: NOCHMAL: ES TUT MIR SORRY für diesen Fehler


----------

